
Ask HN: How to leave a startup early (before equity cliff)? - boltzmannbrain
My cofounder is waiting ~6 months to leave her current company until the 1-year cliff hits and she gets those shares. It could be crucial though to get her on-board sooner. What would you recommend? Are there ways to accelerate her vesting, buy out her shares, etc.?<p>Yes my situation is slightly specific, but in general I hope this discussion is useful to others.
======
boltzmannbrain
Some generally useful startup equity resources:

[https://gust.com/launch/blog/startup-
equity-101](https://gust.com/launch/blog/startup-equity-101)

[https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/equity](https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/equity)

